# Maignan, Tomori e Leao col Sassuolo. Giroud out col Liverpool.



## admin (26 Novembre 2021)

Come riportato dalla GDS e da TS in edicola, contro il Sassuolo rientreranno Maignan, Tomori e Leao. I primi due andranno in panchina. Il portoghese sarà titolare. Giroud, invece, come già riferito dovrà fermarsi per un mesetto e salterà anche il match col Liverpool.

*Recuperato anche Plizzari QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/plizzari-recuperato-tornato-a-lavorare-in-gruppo.109961/


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS e da TS in edicola, contro il Sassuolo rientreranno Maignan, Tomori e Leao. I primi due andranno in panchina. Il portoghese sarà titolare. Giroud, invece, come già riferito dovrà fermarsi per un mesetto e salterà anche il match col Liverpool.
> 
> *Recuperato anche Plizzari QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/plizzari-recuperato-tornato-a-lavorare-in-gruppo.109961/


Mamma mia tre rientri cruciali che ci cambiano la vita.
I prossimi turni sono troppo importanti. Sassuolo Genoa Salernitana. Perdere punti in queste partite è fatale per la corsa scudetto, dobbiamo essere sul pezzo e non lasciarci sfuggire nessuna occasione.

Anche perchè sono convinto che Inter e soprattutto Napoli lasceranno punti per strada nelle prossime tre partite, avremo l'opportunità di allungare il vantaggio su entrambe se facciamo punteggio pieno.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia tre rientri cruciali che ci cambiano la vita.
> I prossimi turni sono troppo importanti. Sassuolo Genoa Salernitana. Perdere punti in queste partite è fatale per la corsa scudetto, dobbiamo essere sul pezzo e non lasciarci sfuggire nessuna occasione.
> 
> Anche perchè sono convinto che Inter e soprattutto Napoli lasceranno punti per strada nelle prossime tre partite.


Imperativo fare 9 punti su 9 contro ste squadrette


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Imperativo fare 9 punti su 9 contro ste squadrette


E' un momento delicatissimo questo, giocando ogni tre giorni partite fondamentali.
Vedrete che ci saranno tanti risultati a sorpresa.

Imperativo OK ma sono tre partite complicate in questo momento della stagione, non pensate che siano facili.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS e da TS in edicola, contro il Sassuolo rientreranno Maignan, Tomori e Leao. I primi due andranno in panchina. Il portoghese sarà titolare. Giroud, invece, come già riferito dovrà fermarsi per un mesetto e salterà anche il match col Liverpool.
> 
> *Recuperato anche Plizzari QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/plizzari-recuperato-tornato-a-lavorare-in-gruppo.109961/


averli in panchina è come non averli.....


----------



## Alessandro Amoruso (26 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia tre rientri cruciali che ci cambiano la vita.
> I prossimi turni sono troppo importanti. Sassuolo Genoa Salernitana. Perdere punti in queste partite è fatale per la corsa scudetto, dobbiamo essere sul pezzo e non lasciarci sfuggire nessuna occasione.
> 
> Anche perchè sono convinto che Inter e soprattutto Napoli lasceranno punti per strada nelle prossime tre partite, avremo l'opportunità di allungare il vantaggio su entrambe se facciamo punteggio pieno.


"Fatale", siamo a dicembre.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Novembre 2021)

Alessandro Amoruso ha scritto:


> "Fatale", siamo a dicembre.


Cambia poco dicembre o maggio. Sono squadre di fondo classifica, che cambia se le incontri ora o a fine campionato scusa? Valgono sempre tre punti ciascuna e se li perdi in queste partite arrivi a fine campionato sotto gli 80 punti, dunque fuori dalla corsa scudetto.

Perdere punti con queste avversarie è fatale per lo scudetto in qualunque momento dell'anno le affronti.


----------



## marcokaka (26 Novembre 2021)

L'ideale sarebbe vincerle, ovvio. Il problema più grosso però è centellinare l'utilizzo di Ibra per potersi giocare il tutto per tutto contro il liverpool il 7 dicembre.


----------



## bmb (26 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> averli in panchina è come non averli.....


Ma infatti, un portiere che te lo porti a fare in panca?


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS e da TS in edicola, contro il Sassuolo rientreranno Maignan, Tomori e Leao. I primi due andranno in panchina. Il portoghese sarà titolare. Giroud, invece, come già riferito dovrà fermarsi per un mesetto e salterà anche il match col Liverpool.
> 
> *Recuperato anche Plizzari QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/plizzari-recuperato-tornato-a-lavorare-in-gruppo.109961/


Se vanno in panchina vuol dire sono guariti, se sono guariti giocano titolari.
Anche perchè non devono certo mettere minuti nelle gambe, uno per un motivo e l'altro per un altro motivo.


----------



## Alessandro Amoruso (26 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Cambia poco dicembre o maggio. Sono squadre di fondo classifica, che cambia se le incontri ora o a fine campionato scusa? Valgono sempre tre punti ciascuna e se li perdi in queste partite arrivi a fine campionato sotto gli 80 punti, dunque fuori dalla corsa scudetto.
> 
> Perdere punti con queste avversarie è fatale per lo scudetto in qualunque momento dell'anno le affronti.


Beh certo, perché solo noi perderemo punti. Gli altri invece sono tutti alti, biondi e con gli occhi azzurri.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS e da TS in edicola, contro il Sassuolo rientreranno Maignan, Tomori e Leao. I primi due andranno in panchina. Il portoghese sarà titolare. Giroud, invece, come già riferito dovrà fermarsi per un mesetto e salterà anche il match col Liverpool.
> 
> *Recuperato anche Plizzari QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/plizzari-recuperato-tornato-a-lavorare-in-gruppo.109961/


Giroud è un rottame.
Bravo ragazzo , per carità, ma fisicamente è arrivato.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (26 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS e da TS in edicola, contro il Sassuolo rientreranno Maignan, Tomori e Leao. I primi due andranno in panchina. Il portoghese sarà titolare. Giroud, invece, come già riferito dovrà fermarsi per un mesetto e salterà anche il match col Liverpool.
> 
> *Recuperato anche Plizzari QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/plizzari-recuperato-tornato-a-lavorare-in-gruppo.109961/


Preghiamo non so quale santo che Ibra questo mese non si faccia male... Sarebbe una tragedia, la fine di tutto.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Novembre 2021)

Alessandro Amoruso ha scritto:


> Beh certo, perché solo noi perderemo punti. Gli altri invece sono tutti alti, biondi e con gli occhi azzurri.


L'Inter ha già affrontato Genoa e Sassuolo facendo 6 punti.
Il Napoli ha incontrato Genoa e Salernitana e fatto 6 punti.

Quindi fai tu.

Ma non è una questione degli "altri". Quando corri per lo scudetto corri contro te stesso. Devi fare piu di 80 punti (come minimo) e questo significa non perdere punti con la bassa classifica, c'è poco da fare.

Se lo fai no problem, ti piazzi in Champions come fatto l'anno scorso. Ma lo scudetto non lo vinci.


----------



## admin (26 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS e da TS in edicola, contro il Sassuolo rientreranno Maignan, Tomori e Leao. I primi due andranno in panchina. Il portoghese sarà titolare. Giroud, invece, come già riferito dovrà fermarsi per un mesetto e salterà anche il match col Liverpool.
> 
> *Recuperato anche Plizzari QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/plizzari-recuperato-tornato-a-lavorare-in-gruppo.109961/


.


----------



## Davidoff (26 Novembre 2021)

Servono 9 punti assolutamente, pregando di recuperare altri giocatori e non crollare da gennaio in poi.


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS e da TS in edicola, contro il Sassuolo rientreranno Maignan, Tomori e Leao. I primi due andranno in panchina. Il portoghese sarà titolare. Giroud, invece, come già riferito dovrà fermarsi per un mesetto e salterà anche il match col Liverpool.
> 
> *Recuperato anche Plizzari QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/plizzari-recuperato-tornato-a-lavorare-in-gruppo.109961/


il vero problema è avere rebic e giroud fuori.. quindi leao ed ibra giocheranno tantissimo. Mi aspetto qualche minuto per pellegri e qualche volta krunic esterno


----------



## MissRossonera (26 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS e da TS in edicola, contro il Sassuolo rientreranno Maignan, Tomori e Leao. I primi due andranno in panchina. Il portoghese sarà titolare. Giroud, invece, come già riferito dovrà fermarsi per un mesetto e salterà anche il match col Liverpool.
> 
> *Recuperato anche Plizzari QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/plizzari-recuperato-tornato-a-lavorare-


Preghiamo che Ibra non si rompa per l'ennesima volta o davanti sarebbe una catastrofe, soprattutto contro il Liverpool. Bene per gli altri, anche se voglio rivederli in campo, soprattutto Maignan.


----------

